# Air Filters and chipmunks



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

found my air filter like this today; the filter material was all chewed up in the air filter housing and tube.

Plowed yesterday and didn't notice any engine issues. Checked the filter a month ago and it was fine. Must've just happened today. Looked at it today only because the dog was sniffing around the truck

They work fast.....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

We had a little melt and my yard is partially exposed today, I took the opportunity to try out the new stihl br800.
Woke up all kinds of critters. The winter I think was hard on them...I have a lonely robin that keeps coming back to my flowering crab apple to get the berries. I can’t tell whether she/he is drunk or just in bad health..the rabbits despite my dogs best efforts did quite a bit of damage to shrubs and trees. Usually a telltale sign it was rough on them too.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I have read that MothBalls will keep critters away.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

did you determine which one of them did the work?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> We had a little melt and my yard is partially exposed today, I took the opportunity to try out the new stihl br800.
> Woke up all kinds of critters. The winter I think was hard on them...I have a lonely robin that keeps coming back to my flowering crab apple to get the berries. I can't tell whether she/he is drunk or just in bad health..the rabbits despite my dogs best efforts did quite a bit of damage to shrubs and trees. Usually a telltale sign it was rough on them too.


I think those just finally got allowed into the states due to not passing emissions...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

seville009 said:


> View attachment 192137
> found my air filter like this today; the filter material was all chewed up in the air filter housing and tube.
> 
> Plowed yesterday and didn't notice any engine issues. Checked the filter a month ago and it was fine. Must've just happened today. Looked at it today only because the dog was sniffing around the truck
> ...


none of that went in the engine intake ? That's crazy..

Wow, you got lucky.....

Darn Varmints. Time to use 1/4" wire hardware cloth to cover that intake port where it penetrates the radiator support. Good thing is, that most of that stuff is produced in China now, and the wire has a little bit of lead in the coating. This means the children of the chipmunks will have developmental disabilities, and won't be as adapt at bothering you in the future.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I think those just finally got allowed into the states due to not passing emissions...


I bought the first one at my dealer, I think we have the same emission standards.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> I bought the first one at my dealer, I think we have the same emission standards.


Yeah just got to our dealer a couple weeks ago... Something was holding them up... Did you get a C with side start?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

No...still too fat for that...



I mean fit..


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> none of that went in the engine intake ? That's crazy..
> 
> Wow, you got lucky.....
> 
> Darn Varmints. Time to use 1/4" wire hardware cloth to cover that intake port where it penetrates the radiator support. Good thing is, that most of that stuff is produced in China now, and the wire has a little bit of lead in the coating. This means the children of the chipmunks will have developmental disabilities, and won't be as adapt at bothering you in the future.


Yesh - lucked out that nothing got sucked into the engine. Must've just hsppened because I just use it for plowing and plowed the day before. Always have nuts in the filter box, but have never had it torn up like that.

I put some extra screen material i had over the intake for now until I make a more permanent one.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Randall Ave said:


> I have read that MothBalls will keep critters away.


I put Mothballs under the hood of my truck. I think they were working. But they also repelled me too(inside and out) and anyone else walking by:laugh:


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Found this in my sons car air box the other day. The little bastards ate half the hood insulation & most of the firewall insulation!


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

I need something to deter them...
And it sure ain’t mothballs!


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

ratherbfishin said:


> I need something to deter them...
> And it sure ain't mothballs!


That's mice/ family to build a nest to have the babies in. Ck. your plastic / vacuum lines etc. They eat that poop,
for some reason ?... U can try Bounce dryer towels to place in those areas, they say the scent detours them!
Off the record, don't forget the 2nd sat. in April, u know opening day for Trout season down there in Wood River !


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Round two.....feeling like Bill Murray in Caddy Shack.....

Had stuffed some screen door screening I had laying around in the tube after the first time, but he still snuck in.

Cleaned it out, put a new filter in, mothballs in the air box, and a strong double screen at the air tube end

Now we wait......


----------



## Wildwaterman (Mar 30, 2019)

What I found helpful to keep the critters at bay is using a mix of chili powder and any other hot spices I could find and sprinkle it on the engine, thruout the engine compartment, into the fresh air vent system (somehow mice weaseled their way in there and would make a nest in the squirrel cage of the blower motor...appropriate name, I guess!) You name it, I put it there. Used to have a squirrel that would build a nest right on top of the engine night after night. Haven't seen hide nor hair (or hare) of them since. Guess it turns out they're a lot like me...don't care for spicy foods...


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Lost round three.....bugger chewed through my double metal screen block and tore up my third filter. Left me a thank you note for the lovely moth ball mints.....


Going to try a solid metal screen like a shower or sink drain because they would chew through a plastic one. 

Mouse trap is going in the air box tonight


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

seville009 said:


> Lost round three.....bugger chewed through my double metal screen block and tore up my third filter. Left me a thank you note for the lovely moth ball mints.....
> 
> Going to try a solid metal screen like a shower or sink drain because they would chew through a plastic one.
> 
> Mouse trap is going in the air box tonight


Holy Crap! They really don't like you!


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Fram's tough guard filter has a metal screen built into it that may help to keep chewed up bits from getting sucked up into your engine.
Screen is on the wrong side to stop the little bugger from eating it though.
*TGA10262 *should fit your Triton may want to double check that.

Wonder if a rubber snake under the truck would scare them off.
https://www.amazon.com/Realistic-Rubber-Snake-Inch-Model/dp/B00V5WKFWU


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Mebes said:


> Fram's tough guard filter has a metal screen built into it that may help to keep chewed up bits from getting sucked up into your engine.
> Screen is on the wrong side to stop the little bugger from eating it though.
> *TGA10262 *should fit your Triton may want to double check that.
> 
> ...


Thanks fir the part number. I was looking online for a filter with the mesh but didn't see any; local filters didn't have meshes either. It's odd because my other Ford vehicles' Motorcraft filters do have the mesh.

I've left the filter out for now. Getting snow tonight so didn't want to have to clean out another chewed filter if I have to plow tomorrow. I think a cover with solid metal grids over the air inlet will be the ultimate solution


----------



## dingybigfoot (Jun 12, 2008)

I've had them chew up air filters as well as headlight wiring behind the headlights which led to electrical problems. Moth balls, bounce sheets, you name it we've tried it. May just purchase the small AA battery operated sonic mouse traps. And throw some in the glove boxes.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Try a mouse trap with peanut butter...works all the time.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Gut one!


----------



## dmacleo (Mar 11, 2017)

got 4 cats here. 
and zero rodents.
do have a graveyard down back full of squirrels, chipmunks, mice, rabbits, birds, etc.
draw your own conclusions LOL


----------



## Wildwaterman (Mar 30, 2019)

dmacleo said:


> got 4 cats here.
> and zero rodents.
> do have a graveyard down back full of squirrels, chipmunks, mice, rabbits, birds, etc.
> draw your own conclusions LOL


Problem is, you'd have to like cats...I'm a dog person, myself


----------



## dmacleo (Mar 11, 2017)

Wildwaterman said:


> Problem is, you'd have to like cats...I'm a dog person, myself


train them to act like cats? LOL


----------



## Wildwaterman (Mar 30, 2019)

dmacleo said:


> train them to act like cats? LOL


You may be onto something...hmmm...I'll talk to my local geneticist and see what they can do for me...


----------



## dmacleo (Mar 11, 2017)

just make sure to sleep with both eyes open. cats can be vindictive


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Plowed 3" of lake effect last Sunday after cleaning out my 3rd chewed filter. Ten minutes in, lost almost all engine power (like limp mode) and check engine light came on.

Bought a metal shower drain strainer and super glued it to the air snorkel end. Has been in for maybe four days and not chewed up, so that may have stopped the chipmunks. Cleaned the throttle body today and runs good; no check engine and no codes after put back together. Filter number 4 in place. Has been fun....


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Looks like about a 50% block in air flow there. 
You may want to consider taking a Dremel to it to combine some of the holes into slots.
Example: 
https://www.masterbuildermercantile...eries-replacement-nickel-bronze-slotted-grate


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Mebes said:


> Looks like about a 50% block in air flow there.
> You may want to consider taking a Dremel to it to combine some of the holes into slots.
> Example:
> https://www.masterbuildermercantile...eries-replacement-nickel-bronze-slotted-grate


Thanks. I thought about that, but figured I'd see how it goes. Ran it for about 20 minutes and didn't notice any issues. Will probably be getting rid of it soon anyway; alot of rust on it. Front of the bed is sinking. It's been a good work horse.


----------



## dmacleo (Mar 11, 2017)

mass air flow sensors LOVE stuff like this......not.


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Wildwaterman (Mar 30, 2019)

SilverPine said:


> View attachment 192420


Looks like that air filter is really gettin' the job done!


----------

